# cockatiel n kakariki in same cage



## wardy180 (Jun 27, 2013)

hi new here ive just got a kakariki and was wanting to know if they would be ok in cage together mi cockatiel is about 2years n kakariki is about 10weeks ?? also off tiels abit but my house has a small room were the door leads straight outside shud I clip my kakarikis wings at this age my tiels clipped as my kids are always in and out of house n don't want them to fly off thanks ozzy tiel n kiwi kakriki


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think the safest bet would be to keep both birds wings clipped in your situation.


as to sharing a cage, i would advise against it.


i would take the time to read both of these threads:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27104


http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=333278#post333278


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

aww such beautiful birds  I definitely think you should clip their wings if they are near a door, just to be safe. I wouldn't think of putting them in the same cage unless you have had them for a long time and they show proof that they like each other and are willing to share a cage with one another.


----------



## wardy180 (Jun 27, 2013)

There in different cages at min next to each other and food dishes in same place and are happy eating at same time n just sit talking to each other I've had tiel from 10 weeks old n kak about 3 days so wunt do it yet anyway I've had tiels al my life first time for a kak so not to sure wat there like apart from research I did for the 3 weeks I was waiting for him tone ready so any info helps thanks


----------

